# The Holme Burnley May 2013



## Neverwillchange (May 28, 2013)

The Holme / Holme Hall Burnley

History

The ancestral seat of our Whitaker family is a "messuage" called The Holme, located near Burnley in Lancashire. 'Messuage' is a Latin word meaning a dwelling, together with its barns and outbuildings and adjoining land, what we might call an estate. It is contrasted with "menage," which refers to the people living in a household. The Holme, with about 34 acres of land, apparently came into the possession of our Whitakers early in the fifteenth century, perhaps in 1431, when Thomas Whitaker, our first known ancestor, appears in a land record.

As early as 1302, Henry de Lacy (a Lancashire nobleman) granted the tenement of Robert de Holme to William de Middlemore and Margery his wife, and to Margery's heirs . In 1334, Roger de Holme released to Richard de Towneley all the lands Roger's father had given; and Henry, son of Roger de Holme, confirmed the deeds of his father and grandfather . The Whitakers may have acquired the estate either through the female line, via Margery Middlemore's heirs, or through the Towneleys, with whom the Whitakers were early related.

When William Whitaker died in 1641, he held the capital messuage called "The Holme," as well as other messuages called Thieveley, Grimshaw, and Backclough, with 42 acres. He apparently had to pay the king at his castle, Clitheroe, a sort of quitrent of 23 s, 7 1/2 d, per annum.
The Holme is a picturesque two-story stonebuilt house, with stone-slated roof, standing amidst beautiful scenery in the valley of Cliviger, facing south. The plan follows the usual type of central hall and projecting endwings [the shape of an "H"], but in the course of time and as a result of rebuildings and alterations has lost some of its originial features, though retaining many of the characteristics of the earlier building. It is said to have been constructed originally of wood, but the middle and east wings appear to have been rebuilt in stone about the year 1603 or before.

1431-1959 Whitaker Family
1959-1979 Private House Various owners
1979-1981 The Holme Country club
1982-1985 Private house
1985-2003 Retirement home closure was blamed on the cost of the upkeep of the house
2003 March Arson attack 
2005-2006 Remainder of the roof was stolen along with any thing else not damaged by the fire

Purchase history 
2004 sold for £475,000
2005 sold for £495,000
2007 sold for £600,000 with planning permission for 10 apartments
2013 sold for £151,000 a bargin me thinks!

It was good fun looking around this sad old house, even with the rain and the floors trying to maim us . Maybe the new owners will save her. 

The pics 

1977



Whitaker-theHolme-1977 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr

2003 The fire



Whitaker-Holme_fire_2003 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0972 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0976 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0977 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0981 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0982 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0979 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0989 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0995 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0999 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr
The lift



SAM_1006 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_1020 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr




SAM_0595 by Neverwillchange, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 29, 2013)

such a damn shame about that fire . am sure i recognise this place. great report n piks. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (May 29, 2013)

This takes me back  I didn't even bother with those stairs  Nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2013)

Thats been a cracking house shame,thanks for sharing.


----------

